# Has anyone tried "Pond" Algaecide?



## awohld (Dec 11, 2005)

I found an Algaecide called "GreenClean" for backyard ponds. It says it's safe for fish and plants. And the only adverse effect on plants is that it'll leave brown spots on the plants if the powder settles in them.

It says it works by a powerful oxidation reaction, breaking down algae cells on contact. 

There's also "Cutrine-Plus Liquid" with copper ethanolamine complexes is a rapid acting, hard water stable, contact algaecide. It says it controls a broad range of algae in lakes, ponds, fish hatcheries, irrigation canals, and drainage ditches. I'm sort of worried about the "copper".

Has anyone tried this stuff or any other Algaecide?


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

You really dont want to use any algecide in a planted tank, it dosent just kill the algae, it will have adverse effects on the plants as well. What are your water prams? Dosing and what not. Also if you have any inverts the copper will kill them as well


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

awohld said:


> It says it works by a powerful oxidation reaction, breaking down algae cells on contact.


I agree with Jeff. That powerful oxidation does not specifically target algae. It will also damage any plants and invertebrates in the tank. It's a much better idea to find what nutrients are out of balance and correct the problem.

What sort of algae are you battling?


----------



## awohld (Dec 11, 2005)

AaronT said:


> What sort of algae are you battling?


I'm trying to fight this one.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

With a plant bioload that small I think your only solution is to reduce your lighting somehow, by either decreasing the intensity, shortening the photoperiod or both.


----------



## yxberia (Apr 19, 2005)

Say no to algaecide, some contain Simazine that can live inside your substrate for months to come.


----------



## awohld (Dec 11, 2005)

I've changed my photo period to two times a day for 4 hours each with 6 hours off inbetween.


----------

